# Using the High Elf Dragon?



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I think this is in the right forum, but does anyone know if its legal to use the High elf Dragon model as a Dark Elf on a dragon instead? The base is larger than Malekith's


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

as long as the person your playing with says its okay its fine.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're worried about the base size, I believe it's totally legal to increase a model's default base size, but illegal to decrease it. Some people used to put their CSM Lords on huge bases so they could get into combat with more models, and this was totally cool.

I know it's fine to mount models on a large base in 40k, and I'm reasonably sure it's legal in Fantasy as well...because in all reality, you're putting yourself at a disadvantage most of the time.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

As long as the dragon is using all the rules for a Dark Elves black dragon and the other player agrees with it im sure it will be fine. Using a High Elf dragon for a Dreadlords black dragon is probably the best proxie you can use.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

I've lost count of how many people converted their dark elf dragon out of the high elf dragon set. It's totally legal and your opponent doesn't even have to agree. The larger base does not bring you in an advantage position. For example when deploying you can only stand up to 12" away from the edge so it doesn't matter if your base is longer, it won't start further. You are easier to be hit and more difficult to squeeze in between your opponents units. What your opponent has to say doesn't matter.

Futhermore, you must always use the base given in the box or blister and every unit type now has a certain base. Cavalry is 25x50, monstrous cavalry is 50x50, monstrous infrantry is 40x40, normal infrantry is 20x20 or 25x25 (so you may not make a 20x20 model 25x25), monsters, chariots and some unique units (such as the plague furnace or the bell) have the same base. The base provided in the high elf dragon box is the official monster base. The malekith model is old and dates back to certainly 6th edition, if not more. 

So you may not extend the base beyond it's given size, you may give war machines bases to make it easier but it's still the model that counts as stated in the BRB. The only annoying thing is that some models don't exist (such as the abomination untill shortly) and then people try to argue that the base might be something else and they ask GW, which as usual replies slowly. Ofcourse I'm talking about tournaments, should you play a friendly game and a person doesn't want to play against you because of that well, you can't really force him.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just paint it suitably dark elfy and just slap on some dark elfy bits and rider.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I see no problem as well as long as it looks suitably dark elfish. I think the model is great. I have seen conversions of it into chaos dragons and zombie dragons.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome, that makes me really happy because I adore the model. Thanks!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

It's what I'm doing, in my opinion it's the only decent dragon model that GW has put out.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

It's an awesome model


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I used it, here's a link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=388726&postcount=77


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Syph said:


> I used it, here's a link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=388726&postcount=77


That's an awesome conversion, I really like the helmet, good luck painting it!


----------

